
Measuring the many sizes of a Git repository - ingve
https://blog.github.com/2018-03-05-measuring-the-many-sizes-of-a-git-repository/
======
coldacid
For any Windows users, I've created a Chocolatey package [1] that should
hopefully make it through review within the next 48 hours.

[1] [https://chocolatey.org/packages/git-
sizer/1.0.0](https://chocolatey.org/packages/git-sizer/1.0.0)

